# Game of Thrones



## penguin (Jun 7, 2011)

Who else is watching this? I'm _loving_ it. I haven't read the books but I'll get my hands onto them soon. 

I think Tyrion is a great character with some fabulous lines, and there's plenty of eye candy and sex to spice it all up. Some of the scenes and events have been jaw dropping and completely unexpected for me and I really hope some of you want to gush about it with me!


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jun 7, 2011)

I have been following it, and as a result, started reading the books (I'm on #2 now). The series has done an amazing job of staying true to the story with minor and important exceptions (the Khaleesi in the books is a 13-year-old girl, for starters). 

Stick with it. You ain't seen nothin' yet


----------



## moore2me (Jun 8, 2011)

I think this show is the best series on TV at this time. There is so much going on, I have to watch an episode at least two times to catch everything. Each kingdom is rich in detail, action, characters, and sets.:smitten::smitten::smitten:


----------



## penguin (Jun 8, 2011)

TraciJo67 said:


> I have been following it, and as a result, started reading the books (I'm on #2 now). The series has done an amazing job of staying true to the story with minor and important exceptions (the Khaleesi in the books is a 13-year-old girl, for starters).
> 
> Stick with it. You ain't seen nothin' yet



Oh, I'll be sticking with it for sure. I don't know whether I should dive into the books now and spoil it for myself (or at least read the wiki about it) or just wait. 



moore2me said:


> I think this show is the best series on TV at this time. There is so much going on, I have to watch an episode at least two times to catch everything. Each kingdom is rich in detail, action, characters, and sets.:smitten::smitten::smitten:



My jaw dropped at the end of the Golden Crown episode. I had no idea that was coming and was blown away. That's happened so many times during the show, and I love it


----------



## Elfcat (Jun 8, 2011)

"So, it's true what they say about Northern girls!" - Tyrion

*Game of Thrones*: At least one decapitation per episode GUARANTEED!


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 8, 2011)

not as yet but i am looking forward to discovering it


----------



## moore2me (Jun 10, 2011)

Elfcat said:


> "So, it's true what they say about Northern girls!" - Tyrion
> 
> *Game of Thrones*: At least one decapitation per episode GUARANTEED!




*Not only did they decapitate in one show, the guy decapitated his horse!*  He got mad at the stallion he was riding for acting up around a mare. 


And it's not just heads, in another show, some men got to fighting at the supper table and one sliced most of the fingers off another guy's hand. The man who lost his fingers started laughing at the ability of a younger fighter to take advantage of him and the two ended the meal in peace.


But it's not just blood and swordfights, it much more. There's kings, queens, harlots, eunuchs, children fighting with real swords, a dwarf who is a leading sex symbol and smartest guy in the pack, and dead people who come back to life to do bad things to people still alive. 

You say you need more - hatching dragon eggs, a tribe of horsemen who are amazing physical specimens (you saw the video in Penguin's thread), putting out "hits" on a pregnant woman, giving children pet wolves to raise, and in most of the kingdoms people are always breaking out into fights, mayhem, or murder. Or at other times, folks are being kidnapped, imprisoned in the dungeon, or thrown out of windows or off cliffs (even little kids) - why? The leaders are fighting over who will be king and whose "house" will rule. The peons are just trying to avoid being killed, raped, or taken as a slave.

And the show is now interactive on HBO GO at http://gigaom.com/video/hbo-go-interactive/ and all old episodes are available.


----------



## rellis10 (Jun 10, 2011)

I'm really loving this show right now, it's one of the few things I try not to miss...and if I do I definitly try to download it.

And, it's great to finally hear some real honest northern english accent's on tv.


----------



## RoseVivaciou (Jun 10, 2011)

I love it loads.:smitten: and its nice they kept to the book as much as possible. Ive read the 1st book and definatly looking to read the rest once ou is over.
I love the Direwolves and a good old fashioned sword fight. Well worth skyplussing


----------



## olwen (Jun 10, 2011)

Loving this show. It's my favorite thing on tv now. I'm reading the third book now too. Tyrion is my favorite character.


----------



## penguin (Jun 10, 2011)

moore2me said:


> *Not only did they decapitate in one show, the guy decapitated his horse!*  He got mad at the stallion he was riding for acting up around a mare.



That scene was just so crazy! I do like how they don't shy away from extreme behaviour in this show.



> And it's not just heads, in another show, some men got to fighting at the supper table and one sliced most of the fingers off another guy's hand. The man who lost his fingers started laughing at the ability of a younger fighter to take advantage of him and the two ended the meal in peace.



And Drogo's fight in episode 8, of course, where he rips out his opponent's tongue, through his throat. 

It really has everything you need for a show to be great.



RoseVivaciou said:


> I love it loads.:smitten: and its nice they kept to the book as much as possible. Ive read the 1st book and definatly looking to read the rest once ou is over.
> I love the Direwolves and a good old fashioned sword fight. Well worth skyplussing



Oh, I do enjoy watching a sword fight! I think I'll have to go buy some of those books very very soon!


----------



## ConnieLynn (Jun 10, 2011)

This is my favorite show on right now. After the first episode, I bought the books and I'm reading along. It's my understanding that the first season of the show covers book one and part of book two. Show does a good job of sticking to the books, but then the author is involved in the production.

The young adults and children in the show are actually a good bit younger in the books. I'm sure they changed it to be more acceptable for television. In the book the dragon princess is 13 when she weds, Jon Snow is 14 when he's sent off to the wall, and Bran is 7 when he's pushed.


----------



## penguin (Jun 10, 2011)

ConnieLynn said:


> The young adults and children in the show are actually a good bit younger in the books. I'm sure they changed it to be more acceptable for television. In the book the dragon princess is 13 when she weds, Jon Snow is 14 when he's sent off to the wall, and Bran is 7 when he's pushed.



It definitely makes it more palatable to the general public to have them the ages they are on the show.

I went looking for the books at Borders today, because all of their stores are shutting down here so there so I was hoping for some good savings...but they had none left


----------



## moore2me (Jun 13, 2011)

I don't want to spoil what happened on last night's show (Title - *Baelor*) for anyone here at DIMS so I won't use specifics. I hope what appeared to happen did not really happen. I guess I just have to wait a week to find out or start reading the books like OPs. 

You guys don't have to spoil it for the others watching the show either. I imagine most fans are as shocked as I am. 

However, the best part was "Half Man's" battle scenes. Who writes this guy's lines? They should get a raise.


----------



## Lamia (Jun 13, 2011)

I wasn't too sure about it in the first couple of episodes, but it's getting better and better. I could do without all the sex crap, but I just fast-forward through it.

This last episode was awesome and the deal with the blood magic was actually kind of unsettling. 

I just started reading the first book today.


----------



## olwen (Jun 13, 2011)

moore2me said:


> I don't want to spoil what happened on last night's show (Title - *Baelor*) for anyone here at DIMS so I won't use specifics. I hope what appeared to happen did not really happen. I guess I just have to wait a week to find out or start reading the books like OPs.
> 
> You guys don't have to spoil it for the others watching the show either. I imagine most fans are as shocked as I am.
> 
> However, the best part was "Half Man's" battle scenes. Who writes this guy's lines? They should get a raise.



There can't really be spoilers if the story is closely following the book. Sure some things have been changed around but not so much that it's a different story from the book. Anyone who's already read the books knows what's going to happen. Anyone who hasn't should start reading ASAP! I believe George R.R. Martin has been involved from the get go and a lot of the dialog has been lifted right from the books. I've been watching it actually trying to catch word for word dialog myself and I admit, geek bombs go off in my heart from the secret joy it gives me to notice it. LOL

And can I just add, Peter Dinklage is *awesome *as Tyrion Lannister.


----------



## EMH1701 (Jun 13, 2011)

I've been following it and have read the books.


----------



## ConnieLynn (Jun 13, 2011)

olwen said:


> And can I just add, Peter Dinklage is *awesome *as Tyrion Lannister.



Isn't he? He's perfect in the part. If you haven't seen it, you should check him out in The Station Agent.


----------



## penguin (Jun 13, 2011)

I just finished watching episode 9, and the damn ending made me cry. I wasn't expecting to have that sort of reaction! I'll have to buy the books ASAP, I'm loving this world and the characters.


----------



## ConnieLynn (Jun 13, 2011)

penguin said:


> I just finished watching episode 9, and the damn ending made me cry. I wasn't expecting to have that sort of reaction! I'll have to buy the books ASAP, I'm loving this world and the characters.



Don't know if it helps, but I bought the books through Amazon. They had a good deal for a set of the first four.


----------



## olwen (Jun 13, 2011)

ConnieLynn said:


> Isn't he? He's perfect in the part. If you haven't seen it, you should check him out in The Station Agent.



I have seen that movies. It's a great film. I think he's also in In Brouges, which is hilarious. He's a good actor, and hot too, which is why I got excited when I heard he was playing Tyrion.


----------



## ConnieLynn (Jun 19, 2011)

Just watched season finale. Loved the ending!


----------



## olwen (Jun 19, 2011)

That whole episode was pretty much straight from the book. Loved it. I will definitely be getting this show on DVD.


----------



## penguin (Jun 20, 2011)

OH man, I loved it so much. That last scene was just amazing. This episode didn't make me cry, but I came close during the final Dany/Drogo scene. There was so much I loved about it. I'm five or so chapters into the book, and I really like how much they are the same so far.


----------



## Lamia (Jun 21, 2011)

OMG the season finale was incredible. HBO has created some amazing series. I have to own this. The last scene was like every fantasy painting I've ever seen.

My early complaint was not enough magic or fantasy going on, but I think it was brilliant actually because the final scene was that much more thrilling and you felt what the people around her felt. Hell I wanted to bow down. 



Also, the actress playing Dany is so perfect in the part.


----------



## moore2me (Jun 22, 2011)

Here's a few pixs of the former "Horse Lord" Jason Momoa as he appears in the new version of Conan the Barbarian.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0816462/ 

View attachment conan3.jpg


View attachment conan4.jpg


View attachment conan5.jpg


----------



## olwen (Jun 22, 2011)

Lamia said:


> OMG the season finale was incredible. HBO has created some amazing series. I have to own this. The last scene was like every fantasy painting I've ever seen.
> 
> My early complaint was not enough magic or fantasy going on, but I think it was brilliant actually because the final scene was that much more thrilling and you felt what the people around her felt. Hell I wanted to bow down.
> 
> ...



I think the casting is good in general. Everyone seems perfect for their roles.


----------



## Lamia (Jun 22, 2011)

olwen said:


> I think the casting is good in general. Everyone seems perfect for their roles.



NO doubt especially the guy playing Tyrian. 

I'd really like to see the guy who play Vesarys play Vanyel Ashkevron. In fact that's how I've always pictured Vanyel in my head. I've always loved that book by Mercedes Lackey "The Last Herald-Mage", and I think it would make an awesome movie or series.


----------



## Lamia (Jun 22, 2011)

moore2me said:


> Here's a few pixs of the former "Horse Lord" Jason Momoa as he appears in the new version of Conan the Barbarian.
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0816462/



*drools* It's not just his looks, but his intense stare and he's a really good actor.


----------



## olwen (Jun 22, 2011)

Lamia said:


> NO doubt especially the guy playing Tyrian.
> 
> I'd really like to see the guy who play Vesarys play Vanyel Ashkevron. In fact that's how I've always pictured Vanyel in my head. I've always loved that book by Mercedes Lackey "The Last Herald-Mage", and I think it would make an awesome movie or series.



I confess I've never read any of Mercedes Lackey's books, so I have no idea who Vanyel is, and can I just say that even tho I knew Ned Stark was going to die, I was still kinda pissed there'd be no more Sean Bean in the show.


----------



## ConnieLynn (Jun 22, 2011)

I finished the book last night. Now I am torn between starting the second book or waiting until I see the second season of the show. I loved all the surprises each week


----------



## The Orange Mage (Jun 22, 2011)

I'd say don't read the book...you'll just end up reading all the ones so far and be left waiting years for the next one to come out.

Wasn't it supposed to be out in 2005 or something?


----------



## penguin (Jun 22, 2011)

The Orange Mage said:


> I'd say don't read the book...you'll just end up reading all the ones so far and be left waiting years for the next one to come out.
> 
> Wasn't it supposed to be out in 2005 or something?



The next book comes out mid July, so it's not too long now. I'm only on the first one, so I've got a few to read before I run out, and then I can read them again.


----------



## CrazyGuy13 (Jun 23, 2011)

penguin said:


> The next book comes out mid July, so it's not too long now. I'm only on the first one, so I've got a few to read before I run out, and then I can read them again.



I think the criticism that the series gets is that the author takes longer and longer with each book. I think in the 4th one he gave an estimated release date for the 5th one, which was years ago. Hopefully he'll pick up the pace now and was just stuck with the story at its current point, but we'll see. Either way, excited for the 5th one in a few weeks.


----------



## penguin (Jun 23, 2011)

CrazyGuy13 said:


> I think the criticism that the series gets is that the author takes longer and longer with each book. I think in the 4th one he gave an estimated release date for the 5th one, which was years ago. Hopefully he'll pick up the pace now and was just stuck with the story at its current point, but we'll see. Either way, excited for the 5th one in a few weeks.



That happens a lot, though. Jean M Auel's latest book took ages to come out, but it wasn't that good IMO. I like knowing I've got four more to read after I'm done with GoT!


----------



## JoyJoy (Jun 24, 2011)

My friend turned me on to the books several years ago and I was hooked. LOVE them...can't say that enough....but waiting for the next one has been frustrating. I've got mine reserved on BOMC2.com (Book of the Month Club 2) for $10.00!! So excited!

I love the show, and agree that the casting has been almost perfect, and the story has been very faithful. I don't like the actor playing Cersei, though. I pictured someone much more evil and she's only...meh.


----------



## Waikikian (Jun 24, 2011)

Came across the series by accident and was not surprised that HBO renewed for a second season the night of the first episode of the first season!

I'm close to finishing the third book. The story just gets better and better. The series hews pretty close to it, apart from minimal adjustments to make it suitable for TV viewing.

Since it's Dimensions, I'll note that many of the characters in the books are fat. There are a number of scenes involving House Manderly, whose leader is so big he can no longer ride a horse; his two sons are described as the second and third fattest men one of the heroines has ever seen; in a banquet scene, he sits on a double-sized chair that House Stark has made especially for the purpose. 

A cleric in the capital is described as so fat he can barely walk, which proves difficult for him when he is caught in public during a riot over lack of food. 

The despicable head of House Frey offers the hand in marriage of any of three daughters, with their weight in riches, and, yes, the man he makes the offer to chooses the fat one; in a much later scene at House Frey, one of the younger Manderleys is slow to realize there is dirty work afoot because he is demolishing a leg of lamb.

I can't put my finger on it, but something about these scenes, even when anti-fat statements are made, suggest a certain sympathy, and also a fondness for full-figured women.


----------



## mossystate (Jun 24, 2011)

I am so ticked that Stark was killed. Would have gladly had both members of The Psycho Couple bite it ( K & K ).


----------



## ConnieLynn (Jun 24, 2011)

mossystate said:


> *I am so ticked that Stark was killed. * Would have gladly had both members of The Psycho Couple bite it ( K & K ).



I wanted to throw something at the tv  Before I started reading the books, a friend told me not to get too attached to main characters since the author has no problem killing them off.


----------



## Xutjja (Jun 24, 2011)

Someone told me about this show recently and I started watching it. I'm absolutely in love with it! I can't wait till next season.


----------



## Elfcat (Jun 24, 2011)

It is true: Eddard's dead. Versarys is dead. Robert is dead. Seems about the only powerful old man left is Tywen Lannister. The next season is going to belong to the women and the children, it looks....

Love the last scene tho.....

BEHOLD DAENERYS TARGERYAN, THE DRAGON LADY!


----------



## moore2me (Jun 25, 2011)

Waikikian said:


> (snipped) . . .
> 
> Since it's Dimensions, I'll note that many of the characters in the books are fat. There are a number of scenes involving House Manderly, whose leader is so big he can no longer ride a horse; his two sons are described as the second and third fattest men one of the heroines has ever seen; in a banquet scene, he sits on a double-sized chair that House Stark has made especially for the purpose.
> 
> ...



Perhaps you're on to something Waikikian!

Here is George Martin's info from Amazon and his picture is below.
http://www.amazon.com/George-R.R.-Martin/e/B000APIGH4/ref=ntt_dp_epwbk_0

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Changing topics, in grazing thru the Game of Thrones section of Amazon, I came upon some juicy tidbits that would make nice presents for groupies of the the show. You can probably also find these releases at other merchants as well.

First, was a 2012 Game of Thrones Calendar. (Pix below.) http://www.amazon.com/dp/0345525426/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


Next was a two volume art book collection of characters and kingdoms of the stories. What impressed me was the books were each 200 pages of work. (Pix below.) http://www.amazon.com/dp/1589942183/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


And not to be left in the dust, Amazon has started taking pre-orders for the DVDs for season one for the HBO Game of Thrones production.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002IFT1ZA/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20 

View attachment george martin.jpg


View attachment 2012 calendar.jpg


View attachment the art of george martin.jpg


----------



## frankman (Jun 25, 2011)

Although the acting is stellar in the series, and the scenes look and feel amazing, I think the story is boring as hell. Dinklage saves it with his incredible take on the most interesting character in general, but everything takes so freaking long to unfold.

Like the story of Ned's bastard son on the wall. He's just not that good a character, so he has the most interesting plot location - the place where eventually, it could all go down supernatural style. But save for 3 or 4 zombies, nothing happened after that AWESOME pre-credits sequence in the first episode.

I didn't know it was a book series, so initially I looked at it the wrong way. I thought it'd be a finished story after 10 episodes, like a filmic miniseries, but although I learned that the book ends here as well, there's no closure at all. The things that got me through these 10 episodes were the dwarf and the dragon girl. In a series where they even decapitated a horse (best idea since Malcolm Reynolds shot a horse in the Firefly pilot), I vote that they chop Ned's oldest daughter's head off, because man, she's annoying. Her little sister's scenes were far more interesting, and she's one of the few characters I actually care for seeing what's going to happen to her. But it's a long wait.

Guessing that winter will eventually come at the end of book 2 or in book 3 (feel free to correct my hypothesis if you read the books), the first real fight for survival instead of politics action maybe somewhere halfway the series, that means I have a cool two and a half years to wait before Jon Snow starts getting interesting.

Either that, or I have to plow through a self-indulgent 3000 or so pages.
I just don't think I have the patience for it.


----------



## olwen (Jun 25, 2011)

frankman said:


> Although the acting is stellar in the series, and the scenes look and feel amazing, I think the story is boring as hell. Dinklage saves it with his incredible take on the most interesting character in general, but everything takes so freaking long to unfold.
> 
> Like the story of Ned's bastard son on the wall. He's just not that good a character, so he has the most interesting plot location - the place where eventually, it could all go down supernatural style. But save for 3 or 4 zombies, nothing happened after that AWESOME pre-credits sequence in the first episode.
> 
> ...



There are a lot of characters and points of view, which is part of the reason some of the plot points take so long to unfold, but it's worth it. I think Sansa is still alive and well cause she represents innocence. Doesn't make her any less annoying. Jon's story gets better round about book three, but I did feel similarly about him for a bit. Like he's not that interesting so why is he filling up so many pages in the books? Samwell comes into his own too. Also, while I was pissed that Ned Stark dies, I'm starting to like Martin's wanton abandon for killing off characters. He could kill a Frey per page and still have plenty left over. LOL


----------



## penguin (Jun 25, 2011)

olwen said:


> Also, while I was pissed that Ned Stark dies, I'm starting to like Martin's wanton abandon for killing off characters. He could kill a Frey per page and still have plenty left over. LOL



I do like how he kills them off. Some authors never do, which is a shame. It adds realism to books, especially ones like this where violence and war are commonplace.


----------



## olwen (Jun 26, 2011)

penguin said:


> I do like how he kills them off. Some authors never do, which is a shame. It adds realism to books, especially ones like this where violence and war are commonplace.



Yeah, and it kind of makes things interesting. But I'm about to start the fourth book and I'm hoping the remaining members of the stark clan have better luck. Also, Tyrion rocks so hard. LOL


----------



## ConnieLynn (Jun 27, 2011)

frankman said:


> ...*I vote that they chop Ned's oldest daughter's head off, because man, she's annoying.*..
> 
> ... *that means I have a cool two and a half years to wait before Jon Snow starts getting interesting.*..



Agreed on the oldest daughter. Easily the character I dislike the most.

The actor playing Jon Snow is pretty, so I don't mind watching him. While he's not that interesting yet, the people around him connect in all kinds of ways to the storyline. You get a lot of history from his interactions with others on the Wall.


----------



## frankman (Jun 28, 2011)

I do like the fact the writer offs anyone, without much theatrics. I also do think he's unnecessarily harsh on some of his characters, which leads me to conclude he also hates Sansa. She's just one big pile of bad luck, and it becomes sort of painful to watch.

The one thing I am really really interested about is the fitness of the old dude in the big castle with the iron throne; 30 seconds of blowing my mind, that little scene with the hooker, like Chinese guy in the Prestige.

But his killing characters has a downside for me. I mean, I like the dragon girl and my bet is she'll be around for a while, what with an army behind her and 3 newly hatched dragons and so forth. But I also like that grey dude on the wall who gave Jon that sword. My guess is he'll be dead before next season's end. I hate it when it's just impossible to see a character through to the end (one who isn't Sansa)

And with the exception of the dwarf, there's just no other Lannister with redeeming qualities other than being filthy rich and scheming assholes.


----------



## olwen (Jun 28, 2011)

frankman said:


> I do like the fact the writer offs anyone, without much theatrics. I also do think he's unnecessarily harsh on some of his characters, which leads me to conclude he also hates Sansa. She's just one big pile of bad luck, and it becomes sort of painful to watch.
> 
> The one thing I am really really interested about is the fitness of the old dude in the big castle with the iron throne; 30 seconds of blowing my mind, that little scene with the hooker, like Chinese guy in the Prestige.
> 
> ...



Old dude? Robert Baratheon you mean? And we start to follow Jamie Lannister by book three. He starts to become a more redeeming fellow who loves both his siblings. We follow Cersei in book four and I was pissed at first but now I'm rather intrigued and hoping for her demise.


----------



## frankman (Jun 28, 2011)

olwen said:


> Old dude? Robert Baratheon you mean? And we start to follow Jamie Lannister by book three. He starts to become a more redeeming fellow who loves both his siblings. We follow Cersei in book four and I was pissed at first but now I'm rather intrigued and hoping for her demise.



No, the old... I don't know, advisor to the king or something. plays a demented old fool, but suddenly did some very supple stretches and stuff. Bit of a wow-moment.


----------



## penguin (Jun 28, 2011)

frankman said:


> No, the old... I don't know, advisor to the king or something. plays a demented old fool, but suddenly did some very supple stretches and stuff. Bit of a wow-moment.



I think you're talking about Pycelle.


----------



## olwen (Jun 29, 2011)

Yes, Maester Pycelle. I didn't get that part either. Why would he pretend to be frail? He does get caught with a hooker in the books, but there's none of that preening. I was rather hoping they would show that particular scene in the show. Maybe they will in the next season.


----------



## ConnieLynn (Jun 29, 2011)

olwen said:


> Yes, Maester Pycelle. I didn't get that part either. Why would he pretend to be frail? He does get caught with a hooker in the books, but there's none of that preening. I was rather hoping they would show that particular scene in the show. Maybe they will in the next season.



It's in the second book. I think all that stretching stuff was to hint that he is not as he seems.


----------



## olwen (Jun 29, 2011)

ConnieLynn said:


> It's in the second book. I think all that stretching stuff was to hint that he is not as he seems.



I don't remember that at all.


----------



## ConnieLynn (Jun 29, 2011)

olwen said:


> I don't remember that at all.



Sorry, I was less than clear The getting 'caught' bit that you are referring to is in book 2. I just read that section. 

His being with a prostitute and the stretching bit that was in the show is not in book 1, and it is not the same scene that is in book 2. I know because I read the corresponding chapters after each episode.

I noticed in the show that when they wanted to feed you information but couldn't easily follow the book, they throw it into the show with some sex. For example:

-Littlefinger told us about his history with Catelyn while instructing two naked prostitutes.

-Naked Lancel shaved Renly while we got the history of Renly as the younger, less manly brother who would be king.

-We saw Pycelle with the prostitute where he forgets himself and is about to tell her all about kings until he falls back into character, then he does all the stretching after she leaves. It's the clue that he isn't as he seems.


----------



## olwen (Jun 30, 2011)

ConnieLynn said:


> Sorry, I was less than clear The getting 'caught' bit that you are referring to is in book 2. I just read that section.
> 
> His being with a prostitute and the stretching bit that was in the show is not in book 1, and it is not the same scene that is in book 2. I know because I read the corresponding chapters after each episode.
> 
> ...



I remember Tyrion catching him with the prostitute, but I don't remember all that not as he seems stuff. If Martin has plans for this character I would hope he'd get to it. I'm already on the fourth book and Pycelle's secrets have yet to be revealed. He just seems like a minor character to me.


----------



## Lamia (Jun 30, 2011)

I just started the 3rd book and let me just say I love this series.I haven't enjoyed reading anything this much since "Wheel of Time"...*the first 4 books anyway* and the "Sword of Truth"*the first four books anyway*. I pray that this doesn't go down hill after book 4. 

More than any other fantasy book I've ever read. This author does a fabulous job of making you understand the motivation of each character and you fully understand why they feel justified in their actions.


----------



## olwen (Jun 30, 2011)

Lamia said:


> I just started the 3rd book and let me just say I love this series.I haven't enjoyed reading anything this much since "Wheel of Time"...*the first 4 books anyway* and the "Sword of Truth"*the first four books anyway*. I pray that this doesn't go down hill after book 4.
> 
> More than any other fantasy book I've ever read. This author does a fabulous job of making you understand the motivation of each character and you fully understand why they feel justified in their actions.



Just so. It is known.


----------



## moore2me (Jul 15, 2011)

Game of Thrones did very well in racking up Emmy nominations this week. *There were a couple of highlights - Outstanding Drama Series and Outstanding Supporting Actor in a Drama Series to Peter Dinklage.* There was one disappointment for me in that no nomination was for Outstanding Actor to Sean Bean for playing Ned Stark. (I did feel somewhat Justified in Timothy Olyphant's nomination for that position however.) Overall, "Game" earned 13 nominations. Here's the list . . . .

http://www.emmys.com/sites/emmys.com/files/PressReleaseNoms2011emmys.pdf

1. *Outstanding Drama Series*

2. *Outstanding Supporting Actor In A Drama Series - Peter Dinklage** as Tyrion Lannister

3. *Outstanding Directing For A Drama Series*, Episode credited - Winter Is Coming (Pilot) *Directed by Tim Van Patten*

4. Outstanding Stunt Coordination, Episode - The Wolf And The Lion 

5. Outstanding Writing for a Drama Series, Episode &#8211; Baelor 

6. Outstanding Casting For A Drama Series

7. Outstanding Costumes For A Series, Episode - The Pointy End

8. Outstanding Hairstyling For A Single-Camera Series

9. Outstanding Main Title Design

10. Outstanding Makeup For A Single-Camera Series (Non-Prosthetic, ) Episode - Winter Is Coming (Pilot)

11. Outstanding Prosthetic Makeup For A Series, Miniseries, Movie Or A Special, Episode - A Golden Crown 

12. Outstanding Sound Editing For A Series &#8211; A Golden Crown 

13. Outstanding Special Visual Effects For A Series, Episode &#8211; Fire and Blood

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

** Peter Dinklage* has another important upcoming event in his life. He and his wife are expecting their first baby in a few months. More congrats to Peter and baby's mother.


----------



## penguin (Jul 15, 2011)

Peter definitely deserves it for this! He's brilliant.


----------



## rellis10 (Jul 15, 2011)

penguin said:


> Peter definitely deserves it for this! He's brilliant.



He's a shoe-in for it, no question. He outshines a great cast with ease. Though I have to say, I have a soft spot for Bronn (Jerome Flynn).


----------



## olwen (Jul 15, 2011)

Dinklage totally deserves the emmy for best supporting actor and the show deserves the best casting category too. How exciting.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jul 15, 2011)

I agree. Dinklage is doing a great job. Reading the books now, after watching the first season, I can't imagine Tyrion being anyone else!

I can't wait for my stats class to be over so I have more time to read!


----------



## frankman (Jul 15, 2011)

rellis10 said:


> He's a shoe-in for it, no question. He outshines a great cast with ease. Though I have to say, I have a soft spot for Bronn (Jerome Flynn).



Is he that burn-scarred dude? I think he's pretty cool too.


----------



## JoyJoy (Jul 19, 2011)

frankman said:


> Is he that burn-scarred dude? I think he's pretty cool too.


No, Bronn is Tyrion's companion..the one who fought for him at the Eyrie (the castle on top of the mountain). The one with the scars is Sandor Clegane, "The Hound", Joffrey's bodyguard.


----------



## ConnieLynn (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm reading book three. I'm one of those people who will read a book in a day because I have a hard time stopping once I get into it. Anyway, I kept reading and reading, then thought to look to see how many pages -- 1100+. Guess I'll have to practice some patience!


----------



## penguin (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm still reading Game of Thrones, and was thwarted by being unable to find my book. Turns out it was under my bed, so now I'm back into it again. I have no idea how it got under there, but I'll blame the child.

And because it's on topic and funny:


----------



## Deacone (Jul 25, 2011)

You'll love this. I downloaded it and put it on my ipod as soon as i listened to it. I thought it was amazing I nearly jizzed myself :>

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GC-ZmlwBWKM


----------



## moore2me (Jul 25, 2011)

http://insidetv.ew.com/2011/07/23/george-rr-martin-game-of-thrones-comic-con/?ew_packageID=20399642

*Entertainment Weekly Magazine* has published several good articles on the *Game of Throne* novels. EW.com also puts out a website that has additional info for rapid fans (like myself). 

I enjoyed listening to George Martin talk. He has a wonderful voice with a very soothing sound. I like the cut of his jib.


----------



## moore2me (Jul 25, 2011)

Deacone said:


> You'll love this. I downloaded it and put it on my ipod as soon as i listened to it. I thought it was amazing.. . . (snipped)
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GC-ZmlwBWKM



Deacone, I really, really liked the "Thrones" themes you provided the links to. The pictures that go with them are pretty neat too. Thank you for providing this info to us.

Just a side note to help relate the world of young girls to older (way older) women of my age - The link between our ears and auditory system and our female reproductive system below the waist becomes broken in later life. I am about six months from sixty years old and that neural/sexual pathway has been broke since . . . .

Jane Fonda starred in * Barbarella*, which by the way Hollyweird is remaking. :huh: :huh: :huh:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



moore2me said:


> snipped . . . . once again, I apologize for quoting myself but . . . .
> 
> [ this website that has additional info for *rapid fans* (like myself) - I really meant that to read* rabid fans*(like myself)


 :doh:


----------



## olwen (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm in the middle of book five and I'm finding it to be kinda....I don't have a proper word. It's not boring but I'm not so excited that I can't put it down. All the books are starting to run together for me. And somehow there's even more intrigue than the last four books and I'm having a tough time keeping track of all the subterfuge and all the minor families, for which there are no genealogies. And there's too many fracking Freys! I'm starting to feel like I need a Cliff notes version. LOL Gods be good, I think I might be in the beginnings of Song of Fire and Ice overload.


----------



## ConnieLynn (Jul 25, 2011)

olwen said:


> I'm in the middle of book five and I'm finding it to be kinda....I don't have a proper word. It's not boring but I'm not so excited that I can't put it down. All the books are starting to run together for me. And somehow there's even more intrigue than the last four books and I'm having a tough time keeping track of all the subterfuge and all the minor families, for which there are no genealogies. And there's too many fracking Freys! I'm starting to feel like I need a Cliff notes version. LOL Gods be good, I think I might be in the beginnings of Song of Fire and Ice overload.



Damn, I was hoping they'd kill off all the Freys, and I'm only in book three! By the time I'm ready for book 5, it will be available in paperback.


----------



## olwen (Jul 25, 2011)

ConnieLynn said:


> Damn, I was hoping they'd kill off all the Freys, and I'm only in book three! By the time I'm ready for book 5, it will be available in paperback.



There's too damn many of them to kill.


----------



## moore2me (Feb 27, 2012)

http://www.hbo.com/game-of-thrones/index.html

At the above location, HBO has posted a new trailer dealing with what's coming up in Season Two (a little over a month away).

My favorite part is when the Targaryen Queen says "When my dragons grow up, they will lay waste to armies and burn cities to the ground!".



http://winteriscoming.net/2012/02/the-daily-raven-episode-1/
The HBO website has also linked to a blog called "The Daily Raven" that discusses what is going on in production, casting, etc, in creating the show.


----------



## ConnieLynn (Mar 31, 2012)

Tomorrow night!


----------



## MRdobolina (Mar 31, 2012)

Lamia said:


> I just started the 3rd book and let me just say I love this series.I haven't enjoyed reading anything this much since "Wheel of Time"...*the first 4 books anyway* and the "Sword of Truth"*the first four books anyway*. I pray that this doesn't go down hill after book 4.
> 
> More than any other fantasy book I've ever read. This author does a fabulous job of making you understand the motivation of each character and you fully understand why they feel justified in their actions.



there seems to be a 4 book limit to fantasy books .. read Dance with Dragons .. and i was "mehhh"


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Mar 31, 2012)

I Spent the day watching the last 1/2 of the season~!

SO PSYCHED to see what happens NEXT!!!!!

can anyone say TRUE BLOOD coming up NEXT!!!!


----------



## moore2me (Apr 2, 2012)

I was a little disappointed in last night's episode "The North Remembers". (I will try to write this without spoilers.)

I think the problem was two fold - poor editing and too much content/too little depth. I have watched all of Season I several times and know this production can do better than this. I think that they tried to cram too many new characters/ lands/conflicts in one hour and the net effect was confusing. 

Also, my opinion is that a good editing job could have gotten rid of some of the above problem. Some of the best characters had little of no face time on screen whereas a ghost wolf, a scene from a strange Gaelic type ceremony on a beach, and a nasty, boring old man's homelife had way too much screen time with several actors sitting around glaring at each other for what it seemed to be hours. (Heck, my family does this during our holiday dinners - big deal.)

The GoT production team needs to get their game on. So far, the magazine ads have been the best of this season's products! 

P.S. I also seem to remember that we were guaranteed one beheading an episode. I protest that we were ripped off in this episode. If this show doesn't come up to their standards from Season One, I am going to start watching "Dance Moms" - it's much scarier.


----------



## ConnieLynn (Apr 2, 2012)

I remember the second book starting a bit slow. Actually I remember thinking "I'm bored with this war stuff, pick up the pace". 

Last night was sort of dreary for the season starter, but I think it actually moved through stuff a bit quicker than the book, so I expect to see some action next week.

Of course I also expect to see hot naked men, so I may be disappointed.




moore2me said:


> I was a little disappointed in last night's episode "The North Remembers". (I will try to write this without spoilers.)
> 
> I think the problem was two fold - poor editing and too much content/too little depth. I have watched all of Season I several times and know this production can do better than this. I think that they tried to cram too many new characters/ lands/conflicts in one hour and the net effect was confusing.
> 
> ...


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Apr 2, 2012)

Have you read the books? Because all that stuff that you think could have been "done without" plays a part in the overall story.




moore2me said:


> I was a little disappointed in last night's episode "The North Remembers". (I will try to write this without spoilers.)
> 
> I think the problem was two fold - poor editing and too much content/too little depth. I have watched all of Season I several times and know this production can do better than this. I think that they tried to cram too many new characters/ lands/conflicts in one hour and the net effect was confusing.
> 
> ...


----------



## MRdobolina (Apr 2, 2012)

fatgirlflyin said:


> Have you read the books? Because all that stuff that you think could have been "done without" plays a part in the overall story.



exactly .. like season 1 the start was slow .. action will pick up soon enough


----------



## moore2me (Apr 2, 2012)

fatgirlflyin said:


> Have you read the books? Because all that stuff that you think could have been "done without" plays a part in the overall story.



I bought the 4 book set this summer. My sister-in-law saw them. snatched the set up and took them home with her. She promised to give them back after she read them. I am still waiting, and waiting, and waiting . . .

However, I fear the average TV viewer will not wade thru that 4 book set. (Change the last sentence to now a 5 book set.)


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Apr 2, 2012)

moore2me said:


> I bought the 4 book set this summer. My sister-in-law saw them. snatched the set up and took them home with her. She promised to give them back after she read them. I am still waiting, and waiting, and waiting . . .
> 
> However, I fear the average TV viewer will not wade thru that 4 book set. (Change the last sentence to now a 5 book set.)




Well I hope you get your books back soon, its an awesome story. There are actually two more books that haven't been written yet. 

Even if the average TV viewer doesn't feel the need to read the books, it stands to reason that all that stuff is going to play a role in the series in the future as well. Just need to be patient and let things play out as they play out. Even though it seemed like things were out of place for those not familiar with the story, what was familiar was well done and quite engaging.


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 2, 2012)

Sorry that you don't feel that the stuff about Stannis isn't important. Just be ready to eat those words later.


----------



## penguin (Apr 3, 2012)

moore2me said:


> P.S. I also seem to remember that we were guaranteed one beheading an episode. I protest that we were ripped off in this episode. If this show doesn't come up to their standards from Season One, I am going to start watching "Dance Moms" - it's much scarier.



I think the events in the final minutes made up for the lack of beheading.


----------



## MRdobolina (Apr 3, 2012)

baby massacre > beheadings .. all day eryday


----------



## Melian (Apr 3, 2012)

MRdobolina said:


> baby massacre > beheadings .. all day eryday



Hehehe....yeah, I thoroughly enjoyed the bastard killing-spree. Those dire wolves are looking pretty awesome at this point, too.


----------



## penguin (May 28, 2012)

OMG FUCKING EPIC BATTLE. I'm not usually one for gore, but I do love how they don't hold back, they show it all.


----------



## moore2me (May 28, 2012)

I agree with Penguin on the battle scenes. (I also would like to retract my previous review of this season - you guys are right - the show justified it all.) 

The only bad part about the Blackwater episode is that the season is almost over.


----------



## Isa (May 30, 2012)

moore2me said:


> The only bad part about the Blackwater episode is that the season is almost over.



THIS, a hundred times this!

I was was actually discussing with a friend about how this show needs the regular 13 or so episodes HBO shows usually have. There is just much story to squeeze into 10.


----------



## The Fat Man (May 31, 2012)

How the fart did I not notice the Game of Thrones thread?

This from the credits...

http://youtu.be/sn2l2_v6Ur8

And this from the show, Bronn and friends...

http://youtu.be/mIUyVeDsHfs

Made me *sqweee* pretty hard considering how often the song and lyrics are mentioned in the books. Really hope to see more of GRRM's songs come to life through the show. The Bear and the Maiden Fair really needs to be the next one, heh.


----------



## moore2me (Jun 1, 2012)

Deacone said:


> You'll love this. I downloaded it and put it on my ipod as soon as i listened to it. I thought it was amazing I nearly jizzed myself :>
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GC-ZmlwBWKM



Dear Fat Man, Thanks for the Youtube link. Have you listened to the one above? It is even better I think.


----------



## The Fat Man (Jun 5, 2012)

Heck yeah. I love all those covers of the theme on YouTube. Some REALLY creative people out there.

Loved the season finale. The White Walkers gathering their zombie horde and heading straight for the Night's Watch encampment... epic. Next season is going to be brutal. Can't _WAIT_ for what has to be Dims collectivly favorite fat guy hero Samwell Tarly. Love his storyline from the books so much. I love all the changes. I mean for all they did to, for instance, Jon and Dany's storylines both got them to the same end. Jon embedding himself as a spy with the Wildling horde and Daenerys sailing away from Qarth.

Next season I'm totally calling Jamie and Brienne's journey to King's Landing to be season three's "Arya and Tywin"... meaning some of the most clever dialog and just totally suck the fans in. The girl playing Brienne of Tarth is just so spot on visually and pulls off that character so well. It's going to be awesome. 

I even love what a scheming little turd they've turned Margaery Tyrell into.

Yay Game of Thrones! (and boo having to wait a year for more, lol)


----------



## penguin (Jun 5, 2012)

I love a good cliffhanger that makes you go "OHHHHHHH SHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIT!" like that.


----------



## Lamia (Jun 5, 2012)

These white walkers are magic....very dark magic. So I am kind of excited they aren't just mindless zombies. 

Poor Tyrion they took all his power away. I have hated Dany all season, but she finally redeemed herself in this last episode. 

Brienne is my favorite character now...

"Two quick deaths....."


----------



## The Fat Man (Jun 5, 2012)

Yeah, wish they had made it more clear the difference between Wights and White Walkers. Wights are more or less just classic zombies, White Walkers are legit ice demons. The first episode of season one I think has a White Walker in it. Need to rewatch season one...

Tyrion's story and all the King's Landing stuff only gets better.


----------



## moore2me (Jun 14, 2012)

*Have you heard the latest water cooler talk about GoT and George W's head on a pike*? GoT needed several heads to place around the walls in their castle scene. It seems one of the cheap available heads was of George W. His head is shown on a couple of the GoT episodes. The show's people have apologized for the "accidental" use of the former President's head. The head can be seen in the last episode of Season One (if they haven't taken it off digitally).

http://now.msn.com/entertainment/0613-bush-head-game-of-thrones

http://tv.msn.com/tv/article.aspx?news=736151 

View attachment bush head in got.jpg


----------



## moore2me (Jun 14, 2012)

Sorry, duplicate post (again) - evil computer is haunted.


----------



## CorinaJade (Jun 22, 2012)

Does anyone else just REALLY want a dire wolf of their own at this point???
I know i do ^.^


----------



## Elfcat (Jun 23, 2012)

I've really enjoyed it as well. And being a short guy I definitely like Tyrion's character. I still relish the line, "THAT was a threat. See the difference?"


----------



## Elfcat (Jun 23, 2012)

Bragging to a big girl with a sword about rape is a very bad idea....


----------



## penguin (Jun 23, 2012)

If Game of Thrones were a romantic comedy...


----------



## moore2me (Feb 28, 2013)

http://kotaku.com/game-of-thrones/

The *New York Times *this week had a huge two full page ad for the new season of *Game Of Thrones *(GoT). What a neat (but expensive) ad!!! I can hardly wait until 3.31.2013. 

View attachment got x.jpg


----------



## Shinobi_Hime-Sama (Feb 28, 2013)

I have never read the books or seen the series, I don't really know what it's about either. Is it fantasy or historical? Or historical fantasy?


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 28, 2013)

Shinobi_Hime-Sama said:


> I have never read the books or seen the series, I don't really know what it's about either. Is it fantasy or historical? Or historical fantasy?



It's got dragons. Obviously it's based in history.


----------



## ecogeek (Mar 1, 2013)

A lot of the story has characters and groups of people loosely based on history. If you know your history well, you will notice some of the characters do fall into line quite well and that the story is based on the War of the Roses. However, the story itself is fiction. I would like to imagine that zombies and dragons were real.


----------



## Cobra Verde (Mar 4, 2013)

Just 27 more days til the premiere. I can do this. I think.


----------



## moore2me (Mar 8, 2013)

Shinobi_Hime-Sama said:


> I have never read the books or seen the series, I don't really know what it's about either. Is it fantasy or historical? Or historical fantasy?





ecogeek said:


> A lot of the story has characters and groups of people loosely based on history. If you know your history well, you will notice some of the characters do fall into line quite well and that* the story is based on the War of the Roses*. However, the story itself is fiction. I would like to imagine that zombies and dragons were real.



Just a few more weeks to the beginning of season 3. (M2M does happy dance.) In response to Shinobi's questions, GoT 's is sort of all you mentioned and more - below are some of its finer points . . . .

- *The people that count deaths of humans and animals on TV shows have ranked GoT #2 with a body count of 14 per episode*. As one poster pointed out, most of these people and varmints are beheaded. (The only show with a higher body count was Sparticus.)

http://www.funeralwise.com/tv-body-count-study-results

-* In addition to ecogeek's mention of the War of the Roses, you can also see strong influences of the following cultures and customs*: The Druids, the Celts, the Persians, and my favorite horse people the Mongols including Gengis Khan, Kublai Khan and Tibetans.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mongolia
and other Tibetians. If one looks at old pics of that culture you see the horse people.

*- And another reason some people like this series is the liberal sex and nudity in each episode*. SNL (Saturday Night Live) once made a skit that said one of the writes on the GoT was a 14 year old boy who made sure each show had enough sex to satisfy an adolescent male's taste???? (I did not know this was possible.)

http://gawker.com/5902076/snl-explains-the-nudity-in-game-of-thrones 

View attachment mongol-part-one-2.jpg


View attachment Onrush_of_Mongols_by_LordAras002 gREAT KHAN.jpg


----------



## largenlovely (Mar 9, 2013)

I started reading the books a number of years ago and have read them through twice now..yes, all of them...twice lol. That's a major feat lol. I was so excited when I heard HBO was going to do the series. So far, they've done an excellent job. I've noticed a few minor discrepencies and deviations from the book but nothing major. I've also noticed that some of the scenes are exactly how I imagined them when reading them, very well done. 


I'm a HUGE Tyrion fan and Peter Dinklage has done the most amazing job bringing him to life  

I'm kinda nervous about season 3 though because I heard they deviate from the book more. I think the books are complete perfection in their dysfunction and hate to see anyone tamper with that. Hopefully it won't be too much of a departure from what is written *fingers crossed*


----------



## The Fat Man (Mar 9, 2013)

I'm so excited to see the upcoming stuff with Ramsay Bolton and Theon I could just explode into candy and die. Alfie Allen has done an amazing job playing Theon so far, but the whole time I'm watching him I'm thinking... "dude do you have an acting challenge ahead of you." Season three his experiences in the Dreadfort with The Bastard could steal season three if they really let it be as gross and disturbing as it is in the book.

Also really looking forward to the storyline that's going to steal season three, The Kingslayer and Brienne of Tarth. Aside from the fact Gwendoline Christie is absolutely stupid beautiful and is the PERFECT Brienne but Nikolaj Coster-Waldau (yup, absolutely copy and pasted that) is so good as Jamie and we haven't really even seen him do much yet. Just a taste in season one. These two are going to steal every scene their in together, mark my words.

Yay TV.


----------



## The Fat Man (Mar 9, 2013)

penguin said:


> If Game of Thrones were a romantic comedy...



And I just exploded into kittens.


----------



## Cobra Verde (Mar 14, 2013)

I'm seeing ads for the show on the side of every other bus now. Just 3 more Sundays...

Fair warning: Anyone who still has an unkind word to say about Sansa can look forward to a getting a rash of shit from me. Sure she was annoying in season 1 but the poor kid is stuck in a living nightmare and has managed to keep her head, both figuratively and literally. Get off her ass.


----------



## BigBrwnSugar1 (Mar 14, 2013)

Cobra Verde said:


> I'm seeing ads for the show on the side of every other bus now. Just 3 more Sundays...
> 
> Fair warning: Anyone who still has an unkind word to say about Sansa can look forward to a getting a rash of shit from me. Sure she was annoying in season 1 but the poor kid is stuck in a living nightmare and has managed to keep her head, both figuratively and literally. Get off her ass.



I agree with you about Sansa - she has held her own in some disastrous situations and against some horrific people and is still walking tall! You go girl! Can't wait for the new season!!!!


----------



## supersoup (Mar 14, 2013)

I love the books and the show so much! Just such perfection I could explode with the happy every time I read them.


----------



## Victoria08 (Mar 16, 2013)

I can't wait for the new season! I'm hoping to find the time to watch season 2 again before the new episodes begin.


----------



## Isa (Mar 16, 2013)

moore2me said:


> http://kotaku.com/game-of-thrones/





penguin said:


> If Game of Thrones were a romantic comedy...



Those were both awesome! I cannot wait for season three to start.


----------



## moore2me (Mar 26, 2013)

*Attention GoT devotees . . . . doing the countdown thingy.


6 more nights to wait

If the TV goes off, or we lose power, or martians kill our satellite signals, or
something else goes wrong in my little out of date hillbilly world, you will 
read about me in the Monday morning paper.​*


----------



## Cobra Verde (May 16, 2013)

I'm a little confused - is Theon being held captive and tortured by a psycho?  

The show hasn't really made that clear yet.


----------



## penguin (May 16, 2013)

From what I can tell, yes.


----------



## BigBrwnSugar1 (May 17, 2013)

Cobra Verde said:


> I'm a little confused - is Theon being held captive and tortured by a psycho?
> 
> The show hasn't really made that clear yet.





penguin said:


> From what I can tell, yes.



But do we know why or am I missing something? :doh:


----------



## Cobra Verde (May 17, 2013)

No, the show hasn't seen fit to let us in on that privileged information.  Part of it is obviously "because he's/they're psycho" but they haven't explained who his captors are...or for that matter why the Head Psycho pretended to help him escape and killed his own men or how Theon came into their captivity in the first place and what exactly happened at Winterfell at the end of last season. 
Since the sigil of House Bolton looks like the thing Theon's strapped to they're probably affiliated with them in some way - or we're meant to think so at least.

Considering we never found out whether or not Bran's would-be assassin was really using Tyrion's dagger 25 episodes ago I'm not exactly holding out hope that there's a point to all of this.


----------



## olwen (May 17, 2013)

Cobra, this is where reading the books beforehand is helpful. The writers of the show are being a bit liberal with the books and changing a few things around. I do agree that Theon's storyline is a bit confused. I've read the books and I'm having trouble following along. The books do say he gets tortured, but the torture scenes are not so detailed in the books I don't think.

***Spoiler Alert*** It's also been a while since I read the books so I'm trying to remember the right order of things. I think Theon gets captured from Winterfell after the Boltons try to save it from him. All the families in the north (Starks, Karstarks, Boltons but other minor houses are also affiliated with the Starks by marriage) are allied with each other, but there is now tension between Rob Stark and the Karstarks, and I'm not sure if the Boltons are aware of it at the point where Theon gets tortured. Anyway, the Bolton's house sigil is the flayed man and they are known for skinning and torturing their captives. So we know it is indeed a Bolton who is torturing Theon.

Reading the books has been helpful to follow along the various plots and sub plots but they have bascially made it so you don't have to read the books to follow along. Before the show aired there was a really good GOT website that laid out all the houses and genealogies and I can't find it.  It might help to find a good one to follow who's who in Westeros.


----------



## CastingPearls (May 17, 2013)

If I were wont to write fan fiction, I'd have Arya return to slaughter Sansa. 
I am SO tired of her whiny ass.


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (May 17, 2013)

CastingPearls said:


> If I were wont to write fan fiction, I'd have Arya return to slaughter Sansa.
> I am SO tired of her whiny ass.


----------



## Cobra Verde (Jun 2, 2013)

Eh, I've been to worse weddings.


----------



## moore2me (Jun 3, 2013)

I just watched "The Rains of Castamere". Not to give away any spoilers, but I feel sick, like I've been punched in the stomach.


----------



## Mckee (Jun 3, 2013)

moore2me said:


> I just watched "The Rains of Castamere". Not to give away any spoilers, but I feel sick, like I've been punched in the stomach.



I haven't seen it yet (episode 9 will be broadcast in Italy next week)...but I think I know what you talking about...feel the same way when I read "A Storm of Swords"


----------



## penguin (Jun 3, 2013)

My jaw was on the floor and I was going WTF WTF WTF. I've only read up to the first part of book two, so this was a huge surprise. I'd heard people talking about the "Red Wedding" for a few years, but I'd resisted looking up spoilers. Just...HOLY FUCK.


----------



## largenlovely (Jun 3, 2013)

I can't help but laugh at people's reactions to these major blows lol. I suffered through them when reading the books all alone here in my room. Devistated and wanting to stop and grieve but needing to continue reading to find out what happened next. GRRM is a genius. He will fuck you up and yet you have to keep reading/watching lol. 

It has been brutal to keep my mouth shut about what is coming up lol. I've only seen a few episodes of season 3 though. I'm gonna have to wait til it comes out on DVD. Me and a good friend, who I always talk about the books with, have been waiting for everyone to experience the red wedding. I desperately need the next book to come out. The suspense is killing me.


----------



## Cobra Verde (Jun 3, 2013)

Reason #4362895 why cats are essential:



Argus Filch - Mrs. Norris = Walder Frey


----------



## penguin (Jun 4, 2013)

Cobra Verde said:


> Reason #4362895 why cats are essential:
> 
> 
> 
> Argus Filch - Mrs. Norris = Walder Frey



This is what happens you force squibs to hang around the magical folk like that. DAMN YOU, FILCH.


----------



## moore2me (Jun 5, 2013)

Here are some hilarious reactions on the internet to the Red Wedding from last Sunday's GoT (spoilers??? just little hints)

*Fans' reactions*
http://now.msn.com/game-of-thrones-fan-reactions-to-red-wedding-compiled-in-viral-video

*Baseball Teams Reactions* (See picture below)
Coffeehouse has important message for Central Ark.'s losing team

It's a sentence nobody wants to hear. After the Mississippi State baseball team crushed Central Arkansas 6-1, eliminating them from the Game of Thrones College World Series, a local Starkville, Miss., coffee shop decided to rub it in Ser Bolton style. At first, Central Arkansas seemed promising. There was even hope that they could make Mississippi State feel what it's like to lose what that they love. Frey came in and scored a few points against Central Arkansas, but there was still hope of a comeback. That is, until Bolton came in. Then it was game over. The Lannisters send their regards indeed. We send our regards to Strange Brew Coffeehouse for recognizing the opportunity for a good "Game of Thrones" joke when they saw one.  By Michaela Gianotti [Source] 

*What would The Princess Bride Actors Say?*
http://now.msn.com/game-of-thrones-and-princess-bride-mashup-video

*Guess who had already read Martin's book?*
http://now.msn.com/game-of-thrones-shocking-episode-causes-dramatic-reactions 

View attachment got sports.jpg


----------



## Jeeshcristina (Jun 6, 2013)

moore2me said:


> Here are some hilarious reactions on the internet to the Red Wedding from last Sunday's GoT (spoilers??? just little hints)
> 
> *Fans' reactions*
> http://now.msn.com/game-of-thrones-fan-reactions-to-red-wedding-compiled-in-viral-video
> ...



This cracked me up. Love that!


----------



## Lovelyone (Jun 6, 2013)

moore2me said:


> I just watched "The Rains of Castamere". Not to give away any spoilers, but I feel sick, like I've been punched in the stomach.



I felt the same way when I saw it. I am also one of the non-book readers who caught the Game of Thrones fever from watching it on HBO. I had an inkling that something dreadful was going to happen because the Starks are my favorite clan.


----------



## moore2me (Jun 6, 2013)

Lovelyone said:


> I felt the same way when I saw it. I am also one of the non-book readers who caught the Game of Thrones fever from watching it on HBO.* I had an inkling that something dreadful was going to happen because the Starks are my favorite clan*.



Because I too am cursed by these harpies of fate that are bent on destroying what I love - I am not saying which is my favorite clan. (Oh, what in the hell am I talking about? Those harpy wenches can always read my mind.)


----------



## The Orange Mage (Jun 7, 2013)

Chiming in as a pre-HBO reader of the books to say I am cackling at TV-show-fan reaction.


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Jun 7, 2013)

Lovelyone said:


> I felt the same way when I saw it. I am also one of the non-book readers who caught the Game of Thrones fever from watching it on HBO. I had an inkling that something dreadful was going to happen because the Starks are my favorite clan.



Same here non-reader but have the books loaded up ready to start after Sunday's episode. I knew something was up when the doors to the hall were closed. I remember thinking "Someone's about to get shanked", the the music changed and i knew it.


----------



## Lovelyone (Jun 7, 2013)

Vanilla Gorilla said:


> Same here non-reader but have the books loaded up ready to start after Sunday's episode. I knew something was up when the doors to the hall were closed. I remember thinking "Someone's about to get shanked", the the music changed and i knew it.



I think that I am going to hint at getting the books for Christmas this year because I would like to read them too. I am sure there are some nuances in the books that aren't being depicted on the t.v. program. I am dying to read them also!


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## Cobra Verde (Jun 10, 2013)

Even The Walking Dead season finale was more satisfying. There, I said it.


----------



## Cobra Verde (Mar 17, 2014)

It's fun to go back and read the way people interpreted the much-mocked "Lord Too-Fat-To-Sit-A-Horse" before he proved to be as ruthless (and loyal) as anybody else in the last book. Pie, anyone?? :eat1:


It should be interesting to see how the show plays for me now that I've read the series. I imagine non-readers probably assume things will settle down - if only slightly - now in the wake of the Red Wedding. Haha, no.


----------



## penguin (Jun 2, 2014)

Guys guys guys! Please tell me you've watched S4E8. That last scene. HOLY SHIT. Episode 9 is yet again going to be a big one.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 2, 2014)

Yes, yes, YES!


----------



## penguin (Jun 2, 2014)

I think my jaw almost fell off during that scene. Bring on next week!


----------



## moore2me (Jun 2, 2014)

I am not a party pooper, but I have read reviews saying GoT is treating *Rape against women and children *waay too litely. After watching last night's episode 6/1/2014 I tend to agree with the critics. I am not going to reveal spoilers but I will say that I have seen one too many scenes revolving around men raping women and getting away with it. 

We have too much of this going on in today's world to be encouraging real life rapists to keep plying their trade. There are stories about barbaric acts in India, the Sudan, Guana, Mexico. the US, and European countries in conflict with Russia where rape seems to be a cottage industry. These guys all watch TV and get the idea loud and clear that men in one of the top rated shows rape (and kill) women and girls every week.

This is not my idea of entertainment. This is my idea of horrible crimes against half of the world's citizens. Can't the great minds that run this series find something else to put on their TV shows? They have a wealth of fantasy material to pic from and even more fantasy stories out there - let's give the rape and women killing a rest. Try to give mankind a better moral compass.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 2, 2014)

penguin said:


> I think my jaw almost fell off during that scene. Bring on next week!


Besides the ending, I died when Arya started laughing. Also, Sansa, welcome to the Game!


----------



## penguin (Jun 2, 2014)

CastingPearls said:


> Besides the ending, I died when Arya started laughing. Also, Sansa, welcome to the Game!



Me too! She's been through a lot, so it's a natural reaction, I think.

A friend of mine asked when Sansa had become a Sith, because she's definitely crossed over to the dark side now. I think she realises that this is her ticket out of hell.


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 2, 2014)

moore2me said:


> Try to give mankind a better moral compass.



If you are old enough to be watching a show like GoT, odds are your moral compass is already calibrated.


----------



## moore2me (Jun 2, 2014)

I have always confessed of being a horror show nut. Shows with dragons, the dark side, the walking dead, zombies, and men in cute uniforms are like catnip to me. And when women rule the roost it is even better, even if the women are crazy as s***house rats. Lord knows GoT and life in the current century are enough to bring out weirdness in marginal women who are tettering on the edge of the darkside. I definitely swing back an forth like a pedulum. But I try very hard not to kill anyone that pushes my evil queen buttons. So far in 2014, I have not drawn the blood of fish nor fowl, nor beast nor man. (Like a good redneck wife tho I have cleaned and cooked game that hubby has brought in and we both ate them for supper. The fish and birds were already dead.)

But lets not encourage some of these weak minded sicko bad boys to go GoT on the "Lady Love" of their choice. At least we can tone the show's rape frequency down a little. And make sure the GoT rapists are not given elevated statuts in the kingdoms of this little fantasy game. Do it for your daughters, your granddaughters and your wives. 

I ask you, what would you do if a character on the show continually was toruturing and killing dogs or strangling kittens every week? Would you compain? Would you tell HBO that his character should be dropped from the show or killed off? Would you tell George Martin that this is in bad taste and should be written out of the script? Would you organize your friends in protest over such a horrible example of treatment of animals?


----------



## JoyJoy (Jun 3, 2014)

It's a fictional story meant to be similar to the actual time in our history when women were of lower status or were property and human life was not of great value. The books and show depict reality of life at that time, but it's not a reality show. It doesnt glorify rape, etc, but the fact that the horrible things arent glossed over is what makes it more appealing. It's a raw, brutal, well-written story without censoring. It's not a platform for morality or a catalyst for wannabe bad boys. I'm pretty sure if you want a soap box, there are many other more pressing issues you could preach on elsewhere and leave GoT to those who appreciate it for what it is without the morality speeches.


----------



## moore2me (Jun 3, 2014)

One of our strengths as a country is Freedom of Expression and Freedom of the Press. I thoroughly support both. I am avid fan of fiction and non-fiction and believe people should read what they want to (as long as they are old enough to handle the material - the parent's should approve juveniles). I read and listen to whatever kind of material I want to. I would want others to have that same luxury. That plus, the fact that it has upset some of my fellow women folk who I respect, I am dropping this whole campaign - putting it on the back burner and leaving it alone to see how the rest of the people handle it. I will go back to my old, crazy self, which most of you recognize.

Favorite Author - Flannery O'Connor
Favorite Story - _Good Country People_, Fav Character - Hulga Hopewell
Favorite Male Author - Lewis Grizzard
Fav Grizzard Book - _Shoot Low Boys, They're Riding Shetland Ponies_
Fav Comedian - Jerry Clower, Fav Joke _"Knock Him Out John"_


----------



## penguin (Jun 16, 2014)

While the privy scene was good, and Arya continued to be awesome, I wasn't impressed with the last two episodes. There was something lacking in them. Not enough oomph. The battle at the Wall was cool, but when the episode was over I was left with a feeling of "was that all there is?" Maybe I'll like them more if I watch them again :/


----------



## moore2me (Jun 16, 2014)

I did like a couple of things about the last two episodes this season. I'll try to avoid spoilers. I have also sent my high horse into the pasture for a while and will not be riding him anytime in the near future (if I can control myself) - My pet causes are out to pasture for a while too.


- I loved the awesome sword fight between the two great warriors.
- The scene that resembled the fight in the movie _Jason and the Argonauts _between Jason and the skeletons was a refreshing nod to the great stop motion animator Ray Harryhausen.
- The Battle on the Wall showing the sacrifice of the men holding the wall was inspiring. And after the battle on the next episode, seeing more of their sacrifices it was even more inspiring.
- I believe Tyrell avenged himself.
- I think the Mother of Dragons did the right thing.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 16, 2014)

SPOILERS
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Some thoughts:

Better Jojen than Hodor because I would have lost my shit if GMMR killed off the big guy although I did like the kid. Thought his sister would bite the dust. And yes, I read all the books but the series is an adaptation. Plus GMMR has said several times to not get attached to anyone so the Hodor love has to be clandestine for now. 

Also thought Hodor was summoning meteorites to knock off the skeletons--yes, def Jason and the Argonauts there. Loved it. 

I felt really bad for the little dragons because of their bad boy brother Drogon. They were crying for their mother, which made me tear up. 

Liked the scene with the mad ex-maester. Had no sympathy for Pycelle getting thrown out of his own lab. 

Varys hearing the bells and boarding the ship, looking bereft. 

I wish Tyrion had spoken the 'shitting gold coins' line many of us were waiting for. I liked that he reloaded  and the look on Varys face when he finally showed up. "What have you done??!!"

Brienne rocks. I did feel sorrier for the Hound than I thought I would, probably because he had no happy memories and begged Arya. 

I got choked up when Arya handed over her coin and the captain was all, 'Oh well that's different, of course you get a cabin' and the look of joy on her face. Wonder what she did with the horse. 

Disappointed Lady Stoneheart didn't appear but it's something to look forward to.

Ygritte looked beautiful (dead) and I liked that Jon Snow now knows 'something'---she loved him. 

Stannis and Davos (I LOVE Davos in the show more than in the books) saving the day (and Jon) (and Mance).

So Bran is going to fly. I suppose as a Warg, which means that Jon might fly one, WITH Bran (possible theory), Dany, and who's the third? Tyrion?

Lots more thoughts but those were foremost.


----------

